# A little girl walking down the street and..........



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2014)

by Scott Miller



A Little 10-year-old girl was walking home, alone, from school one day, when a big man on a black motorcycle pulls up beside her. 
After following along for a while, turns to her and asks,
 "Hey there little girl, do you want to go for a ride?"
 "NO!" says the little girl as she keeps on walking.
 The motorcyclist again pulls up beside her and asks, 
 "Hey little girl, I will give you $10 if you hop on the back."
 "NO!" says the little girl again as she hurries down the street.
 The motorcyclist pulls up beside the little girl again and says,
 "Okay kid, my last offer! I'll give you 20 Bucks "and" a Big Bag of Candy if you will just hop on the back of my bike and we will go for a ride."
 Finally, the little girl stops and turns towards him and Screams Out...
 "Look Dad" "You're the one who bought the Honda instead of the Harley ...YOU RIDE IT!!"


----------



## themule69 (Dec 30, 2014)

Happy smoken.

David


----------

